
Thomas Edison's Wax Cylinder EULA - blasdel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/64425827@N00/3195262056
======
blasdel
_You a big fan of aggressive IP enforcement? Like to think a well-litigated
market is a healthy market? Hate those little entrepreneurial nuisances like
“competition from emerging media?”_
[http://www.kungfugrippe.com/post/439759688/you-a-big-fan-
of-...](http://www.kungfugrippe.com/post/439759688/you-a-big-fan-of-
aggressive-ip-enforcement-like)

------
teilo
I thought surely this was a Photoshop job, but the Large size looks pretty
legit.

Edison was a cut-throat businessman. The only thing that really surprises me
about this is how similar the wording is to modern software Click-wrap
agreements.

